# To wiggy, or not to wiggy



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Incognito said:


> I have never owned a wiggy. I have used them but never liked them. I prefer the versatility of a multimeter.
> 
> Am I alone in this or are others the same in that they started with a multimeter and never looked back.


I started with a DMM but I listened to others talking about the advantages of a solenoid tester for safety and agreed that for many tasks, you're better off with the reliability and ruggedness despite the limited functions. 

I can't imagine trucking around all day every day with a full function DMM, too big, too delicate. I need a dead reliable voltage check and a continuity tester, it has to fit in a pocket or small pouch, it has to be rugged enough to get knocked around a little, and it has to be cheap enough it won't break my heart if it's lost or stolen or damaged.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

A DMM is to slow and to dainty for everyday use.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Most of my experience was on a commercial service truck. Only really got the meter out when troubleshooting and to me, you need the multimeter for that as it can test for more than just voltage. I had a little fluke clamp meter that is not much bigger than a wiggy so size was never an issue. 

I see where and why a wiggy is a good tool, I just never used one as I always had a multimeter (small fluke clamp meter), receptacle tester and a non contact tester in my service pouch.

An actual DMM only came out of the truck when doing fire alarm for resistance testing.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm with you, I've never owned one and I've never felt it was missing. I have a fluke 376, a fluke ticker, and a receptacle tester and they do everything I need them to.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I bend conduit, pull wire, climb ladders, drill holes in wood, pull romex, crawl thru under houses to get to places, crawl in attics to get to places, *toss* all the stuff into a van that didn't get installed, drive to next place do it all over again, repeat, repeat, repeat, repeat, repeat, repeat, repeat, repeat, . Tons of it. Tons of wiring. Miles of conduit. Mountains of steel and plastic boxes. That's only for one year. I have been at this since 1976. I keep a wiggy on me or very close by me all the time. 


I ALSO have a few digital and analog meters in my van to measure voltages, amperages, battery strength, wire continuity, meggers, wire length, various. They are all great on occasion . For everyday use - wiggy. And............. in the bag I tote about is also a fluke 1000v rated multimeter with the enlarged size amp slot in the front end of it. It gets used lots, but not near as lots as the wiggy. I never energize a circuit I just installed until I use my wiggy to measure across one of them thar line terminals at the top of the panel, and the unenergized terminal contacts on the circuit breaker about to be handle moved with the circuit wire in it. That is to check for any bolted short circuit. Lamps and gfi's will show a load also. So for those I determine in my head right there and then - go or no go and continue to leave off or else turn on as my gut says. 
You could do all those things with fancy breakable meters , but wiggy is like my male thingy it goes where I go and leads the way...........


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a lot of meters, but no wiggy.
I did use them many times at work, but I didn't steal it when I left :biggrin:

I really think the high impedance of the Flukes give more ghost readings.
I usually use one of my cheapo greenlee clamp ons ... they are pretty rugged, and must be lower impedance. The only time I've seen a ghost voltage on it was working on an old place that had a few remnants of knob and tube still in use.

Quick flick of the wire on the metal box proved that pretty quick !


Oh, And this is a better thread than that other wiggy one :vs_laugh:
:biggrin:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

When I started all we had was a Simpson, or a wiggy, and a hand crank megger. None of this digital, battery powered girly stuff. The wiggy kind of stuck with me all these years, but I am open to the "newer" technology.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

emtnut said:


> Oh, And this is a better thread than that other wiggy one :vs_laugh:
> :biggrin:


This thread is open to ALL opinions, not just the ones I want :wink:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Incognito said:


> This thread is open to ALL opinions, not just the ones I want :wink:


Some people want facts, not opinions. Especially when talking about safety. But good trolling, yet again.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

I never even seen a wiggy until after I was licensed and working for a large union contractor. An older electrician came to me and asked to borrow my tester so he could test continuity, all he had was a wiggy. I got one free another time when buying material but never used it. 

When I was in school we used Simpson analog meters and the first guy I worked for also had only a Simpson but we rarely used it, was a very small residential company.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Some people want facts, not opinions. Especially when talking about safety. But good trolling, yet again.


I admit that was a troll post aimed at you and I knew you would bite. :devil3:

And as stated earlier, all opinions are welcome on this thread so thank you for yours.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

To put the solenoid tester in perspective. Everyone's experience is different. I started out buying an off brand meter some moron at the counter told me everyone liked. Two lessons, I learned how awful it is to troubleshoot with a test or measurement device that you have to second guess. However I have to admit there was a second valuable lesson, that piece of junk taught me to always test your tester. 

Actually there was a third lesson, don't listen to the morons at the counter, they might (might) be great on that side of the counter but most don't know much about work over on this side of the counter. 

I bought an Amprobe NCVT and learned that those things are never saying anything definite, only suggesting. You want to think hard before you take them at their word. I still prefer the type with no on-off button, the Santronics. Although I have to admit it's handy carrying one that has a penlight built in as well. 

I bought a good Amprobe clamp meter to replace that crap meter, that Amprobe was money well spent, I still use it. However I did learn in time that the digital display can't keep up with what's going on sometimes. One controls job, I used a fairly junky old Radio Shack analog meter and learned how that needle can show you things the digital display can't, pure gold. I found a Simpson on Craigslist and every so often that beauty saves the day. It's one of the nicest tools, way too nice to drag around day to day. 

Like I say I listened to what some people were saying about solenoid testers, before I got around to buying a Knopp I came across a great deal on eBay for Etcon VT-154 sealed in the box, a tip from someone on this forum, another big fan of products made in USA. I bought it and it gets more use than anything. I no longer carry a plug tester, although I still keep a few on hand for troubleshooting. 

Now in the course of the solenoid discussions, despite rejecting fluke's claim that solenoid testers are obsolete, I saw that the T+ Pro has the necessary things - low Z voltage test, with vibration, continuity test, durable - plus a resistance test, rotation test, better GFCI test. This comes out instead of the Etcon mostly when working on things where I want a more precise voltage measurement. The Amprobe doesn't come out much more often than the Simpson now.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

I've done industrial and mobile controls work in the past, and I do air navigation equipment now. A solenoid tester would be next to useless for almost all of the stuff I do.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

It is more like the right tester for the right job...

I grew up on a Wiggy and a crank megger... but I also need something to get those other readings that a DMM or recording megger does too.

So goes the saying, everything looks like a nail when all you have is a hammer.

Cheers
John


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice troll thread. The T+Pro or old fashioned solenoidal tester is all most electricians need for daily troubleshooting. A DMM is worthless for all but specialty work.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

The first tester I ever had was a Christmas gift. An analog Radio Shack Micronta. When I was in my early teens I used to make all those Radio Shack kits, and the reusable 101 kit.


When I went to work for an EC I bought a Wiggy. That's what everyone had, that's all I needed. Pretty much used power for continuity. 



Over the years I had all sorts of meters and testers. And each one has it's place. But the durability and ease of use of a Wiggy has always made it a daily carry. Only in the last two years I switched to a T+ Pro. But for some reason I still want to buy the one tester that I've only borrowed and never owned. A Knopp K60. I also carry a non-contact. But it rarely gets used over a Wiggy style tester. If I can make contact, I'm not using a non-contact. Even if it means removing a wirenut or something simple.



As a side note. We did a big fire alarm job job about fifteen years ago. We were actually subs to a big national company. Miles of conduit for the fire alarm. They had one Tech on site most days. Although he had a digital multi meter, the company policy was to use analog multi meters. Same reason, too many readings that would make the inexperienced techs chase their tails.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Incognito said:


> emtnut said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, And this is a better thread than that other wiggy one
> ...


Put me in that club too.. I think I've been using DMM wrong.. I pack a fluke 353 or 356 I dunno.. It's got 5 settings very few buttons and a clamp on ammeter, in rush current. Other than the occasional 33V from a deenergized wire in a three conductor cable it's always solid. 

I was never a wiggy guy. I gave mine away that I got free. I like the "wiggy wiggy, wiggy" chant when my old jman pulled his out but that was a backup if the other guy grabbed the meter out of our van. No-one wanted the wiggy.. Then they invented non contact testers shortly after I got old...

]


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What about a Dingy? Anybody ever owned a dingy?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> When I started all we had was a Simpson, or a wiggy, and a hand crank megger. None of this digital, battery powered girly stuff. The wiggy kind of stuck with me all these years, but I am open to the "newer" technology.



EXACTLY!

A Simpson 260, a wiggy, and an Amprobe Megger.


I added a Fluke T5-1000 when they came out but when a ghost voltage popped up it was the Wiggy that came out until I got the T+Pro.

Still keep a Wiggy with me all the time.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> What about a Dingy? Anybody ever owned a dingy?



Does a 16' Hobie Cat count as a dingy? I should name it the SS Never sail. Its moored in the back yard


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HertzHound said:


> Does a 16' Hobie Cat count as a dingy? I should name it the SS Never sail. Its moored in the back yard



You haven't lived till you pitchpole one about 2 miles offshore and the wind rights it back up and it sails off before you get back to it...... BTDT. 


Had to swim after it for I don't know how long. Thought I was a goner on that one too, but I was younger and in good enough shape to pull it off.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

I worked in a plant that had constant PLC card failures. PLC-5 not some crappy brand. Found out Wiggies blow up PLC cards. Got rid of Wiggies because of arc flash and wow...no more PLC card failures either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I ain't had me a good day until I make sure to blow up at least ten plc-5's. Sometimes I just use a weedwhacker on em. Damn necktie wearer's.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

paulengr said:


> I worked in a plant that had constant PLC card failures. PLC-5 not some crappy brand. Found out Wiggies blow up PLC cards. Got rid of Wiggies because of arc flash and wow...no more PLC card failures either.


This is the way a lot of things go. Instead of educating and training people to not misuse something, the idiots just ban it completely.

If you use a screwdriver the wrong way you can damage that PLC as well, do they ban screwdrivers?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Most of my day to day troubleshooting is fine with a Knopp tester. I have three good Fluke meters for various things and if I feel I need the protection of the higher Cat rating, I will get them out. The Knopp is small, light, has no batteries and reliable. To each their own.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HertzHound said:


> The first tester I ever had was a Christmas gift. An analog Radio Shack Micronta. When I was in my early teens I used to make all those Radio Shack kits, and the reusable 101 kit.
> 
> 
> When I went to work for an EC I bought a Wiggy. That's what everyone had, that's all I needed. Pretty much used power for continuity.
> ...


"_But for some reason I still want to buy the one tester that I've only borrowed and never owned. A Knopp K60._"

A lot of people love the Knopp. But it is pretty basic, so I wonder if they just love it because it works and it has the CAT III rating...?

I have the old fashioned Square D/Klein black Wiggy, it's getting old now but its still solid. Spending $80 on the Knopp won't yield any benefit to me, as far as I understand it.

My Wiggy was retired for a long time, I used the Fluke T5 as an everyday-carry tester for the majority of my career. But then I realized two things. A) I did not need all those other functions, certainly not daily and B) I was always having issues with ghost voltages. So I switched back to the Wiggy and have been very happy since. The T5 is right by the door of the truck for when I need it, the DMM's are in the drawer.

Continuity would help in some situations, but I just use power for that, such as ringing out 3-way switch wiring.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Besides the CAT rating, the Knopp is nice and compact.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

paulengr said:


> I worked in a plant that had constant PLC card failures. PLC-5 not some crappy brand. Found out Wiggies blow up PLC cards. Got rid of Wiggies because of arc flash and wow...no more PLC card failures either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I was a kid, my sister stuck a spoon into a fan and left it. The fan motor burned out. My dad was just going to smack her hand and tell her she made a mistake. Instead, mom got involved and banned spoons. To this day, I still eat cereal with fork.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

As I've said many times before, a tester without a continuity feature is completely worthless to me, which is why I'm always promoting the T+ Pro. For instance, I always need to check N-G continuity when troubleshooting to make sure I have a circuit back to the panel. Can't do that with a basic Wiggy or Knopp without having to break out another tester. 

*Yes, I'm aware you can just test with the power on from H-G and H-N, but sometimes if the circuit has an open (tripped GFCI) or short, you can't do that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

paulengr said:


> I worked in a plant that had constant PLC card failures. PLC-5 not some crappy brand. Found out Wiggies blow up PLC cards. Got rid of Wiggies because of arc flash and wow...no more PLC card failures either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



1. One plant in how many millions?

2. How does an industrial setting cross paths with the OP here?

3. Was it a newbie with the wiggy troubleshooting those PLCs?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The solenoid in a wiggy isn't that much different than the coil on a relay, you couldn't go and ban relays because if you make a mistake connecting one it could blow up the PLC. 

You know what blows up a lot of things? Electricity. I would support a ban.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

splatz said:


> The solenoid in a wiggy isn't that much different than the coil on a relay, you couldn't go and ban relays because if you make a mistake connecting one it could blow up the PLC.
> 
> You know what blows up a lot of things? Electricity. I would support a ban.


Tough for us to make a living that way. 

The plant setting is different. Way different than the environments most of us work in. When I work on generators, the Knopp tester isn't much help, but most of the time it tells me all I need to know.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> The plant setting is different. Way different than the environments most of us work in.


True, but in *any* setting it is pretty stupid to ban something just because one person misused it. A so-called professional. That's what you do to minimum wage workers. Why would you have someone working on PLCs in the first place if they were unable to be trained and educated?

Don't stick your d1ck in a vice, we tell people that, we don't cut them off to avoid the problem.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Actually I have a serious question, opportunity to learn something here, for @paulengr or who ever. 

What would you have to connect a solenoid tester to, to blow up a PLC? Digital input, digital output, various analog input or analog output, we know a relay output would not be an issue, serial / comm ports I doubt would be damaged. 

And, would a low Z meter be safe in the same situation? An analog meter? 

Normally when working on controls, I am using something other than a wiggy because the other functions are going to be needed. But, I could see making a mistake in a facility like this and putting the solenoid tester on the wrong thing on the terminal block and unintentionally / accidentally putting it on a PLC port. 

Just trying to get a handle on the risks / benefits. Keep in mind, it's my contention the wiggy will avoid a certain percentage of mistakes failing to identify live circuits.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> As I've said many times before, a tester without a continuity feature is completely worthless to me, which is why I'm always promoting the T+ Pro. For instance, I always need to check N-G continuity when troubleshooting to make sure I have a circuit back to the panel. Can't do that with a basic Wiggy or Knopp without having to break out another tester.
> 
> *Yes, I'm aware you can just test with the power on from H-G and H-N, but sometimes if the circuit has an open (tripped GFCI) or short, you can't do that.


I've had this one I think since the 90's. I never really cared for it because of the always exposed tips. I always thought they would get damaged or break off, but other then the leads getting bent they've held together well. Then again I don't use it that much anymore.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

splatz said:


> Actually I have a serious question, opportunity to learn something here, for @paulengr or who ever.
> 
> What would you have to connect a solenoid tester to, to blow up a PLC? Digital input, digital output, various analog input or analog output, we know a relay output would not be an issue, serial / comm ports I doubt would be damaged.
> 
> ...



A Wiggy will toss a spark each time you use it, 
Go line voltage to a solid state circuit, chip, wrong point on the board, wrong terminal. 
Think of it like a super charged static shock. 
That's why I stopped using a wiggy at work years ago. A single opps is t worth the hassle.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

flyboy said:


> I've had this one I think since the 90's. I never really cared for it because of the always exposed tips. I always thought they would get damaged or break off, but other then the leads getting bent they've held together well. Then again I don't use it that much anymore.
> 
> View attachment 135556


Same one I had when they first came out. Broken tip killed mine.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wirenuting said:


> A Wiggy will toss a spark each time you use it,
> Go line voltage to a solid state circuit, chip, wrong point on the board, wrong terminal.
> Think of it like a super charged static shock.
> That's why I stopped using a wiggy at work years ago. A single opps is t worth the hassle.


That I could see, mixing line voltage with an IO terminal. I was thinking putting the wiggy across the IO terminals. I'd say mixing a line voltage terminal block and a IO terminal block would be a less likely mistake but couldn't rule it out. 

I wonder if making the same mistake with a low Z meter would also cause damage?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

splatz said:


> That I could see, mixing line voltage with an IO terminal. I was thinking putting the wiggy across the IO terminals. I'd say mixing a line voltage terminal block and a IO terminal block would be a less likely mistake but couldn't rule it out.
> 
> I wonder if making the same mistake with a low Z meter would also cause damage?


No, a meter does not have that pure expanding/collapsing coil spike.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Same one I had when they first came out. Broken tip killed mine.


There's no way to protect the tips like on the black legacy Square D Wiggy. Lost count how many times I stabbed myself reaching for it. :vs_mad:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

flyboy said:


> There's no way to protect the tips like on the black legacy Square D Wiggy. Lost count how many times I stabbed myself reaching for it. :vs_mad:


You are sooooooooo gay.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Troubleshooting isn’t always just volts and continuity, you often need amps as well. An element on a hot water tank for instance can have continuity and voltage and still not work. Only an amp meter tells you it’s working for sure unless you wait around for hot water. 

They make meters not much bigger than a wiggy, like the fluke T5-600, that can do voltage, continuity and amperage. 
Seems silly to me to instead carry a tool almost the same size like a wiggy or T-pro than can only do one or two of those jobs. 
I carry the Fluke 324. Small but has an amp clamp for larger wires. Fits in my pouch nicely.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I just carry a big magnifying glass in my tools bag. It's pretty powerful. With it I can see the electrons piling up- that's voltage, and then I can see them squirting - that's amperage. It's much safer than using meter's and wiggy's on industrial components like plc-5's which are not cheap crap.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Incognito said:


> Troubleshooting isn’t always just volts and continuity, you often need amps as well.


 Hey, thanks. I can't imagine how we all got by for so long without you.



> An element on a hot water tank for instance can have continuity and voltage and still not work. Only an amp meter tells you it’s working for sure unless you wait around for hot water.


 So you mean we should grab the right meter for the job? Hmmmm, that could never work.



> They make meters not much bigger than a wiggy, like the fluke T5-600, that can do voltage, continuity and amperage.
> Seems silly to me to instead carry a tool almost the same size like a wiggy or T-pro than can only do one or two of those jobs.


You are being willfully ignorant.

It's been explained to you that the T5 won't work in many situations due to ghost voltages. If people deal with ghost voltage more than water heaters, like many of us, then carrying the Wiggy makes the most sense.

How many more times does this need to be explained? Just read you troll:



> My Wiggy was retired for a long time, I used the Fluke T5 as an everyday-carry tester for the majority of my career. But then I realized two things. A) I did not need all those other functions, certainly not daily and B) I was always having issues with ghost voltages. So I switched back to the Wiggy and have been very happy since. The T5 is right by the door of the truck for when I need it, the DMM's are in the drawer.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> You are sooooooooo gay.


I know...:vs_love:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

BTW, the poll is skewed.

It only asks who uses a Wiggy and who has never owned one. There is a large group in the middle who have owned and used a Wiggy and see the purpose of it, but have switched to the newer style LoZ type testers like the Fluke T+. When my Wiggy finally dies, I will probably be in that category.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> BTW, the poll is skewed.
> 
> It only asks who uses a Wiggy and who has never owned one. There is a large group in the middle who have owned and used a Wiggy and see the purpose of it, but have switched to the newer style LoZ type testers like the Fluke T+. *When my Wiggy finally dies, I will probably be in that category.*


Will there be cake?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

flyboy said:


> Will there be cake?


I have the strangest erection right now.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

flyboy said:


> Will there be ****?



fify


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I guess I didn't. 




I hat spell checkers :vs_mad:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I have the strangest erection right now.


:vs_love::vs_love::vs_love::brows:


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

splatz said:


> That I could see, mixing line voltage with an IO terminal. I was thinking putting the wiggy across the IO terminals. I'd say mixing a line voltage terminal block and a IO terminal block would be a less likely mistake but couldn't rule it out.
> 
> I wonder if making the same mistake with a low Z meter would also cause damage?




No. A Wiggy is an inductor. The magnetic field collapsing is the problem. Similar to using relays except that the coils often have varistors or SiC diodes on them for that very reason, and many times I also see external snubbers.

A low Z meter is just a resistor usually around 30 K ohms. There is no storage, no magnetic field to collapse. The resistance is high enough that a dead short is harmless.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Don’t forget It goes both ways. Wiggies turn into fuses that set off an arc flash if something else nearby like a big contactor or breaker creates a transient. Then they explode. Very few plants don’t have stories about this happening. Multimeters moves the traces further apart and used tricks like copper beryllium to prevent this. Wiggies couldn’t be altered when UL 61010 came along.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

paulengr said:


> Don’t forget It goes both ways. Wiggies turn into fuses that set off an arc flash if something else nearby like a big contactor or breaker creates a transient. Then they explode. Very few plants don’t have stories about this happening. Multimeters moves the traces further apart and used tricks like copper beryllium to prevent this. Wiggies couldn’t be altered when UL 61010 came along.


:sleep1:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> BTW, the poll is skewed.
> 
> It only asks who uses a Wiggy and who has never owned one. There is a large group in the middle who have owned and used a Wiggy and see the purpose of it, but have switched to the newer style LoZ type testers like the Fluke T+. When my Wiggy finally dies, I will probably be in that category.


I didn't vote in it for that reason, it doesn't have the 3rd option which would reflect what many people actually use now.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

paulengr said:


> Don’t forget It goes both ways. Wiggies turn into fuses that set off an arc flash if something else nearby like a big contactor or breaker creates a transient. Then they explode. Very few plants don’t have stories about this happening. Multimeters moves the traces further apart and used tricks like copper beryllium to prevent this. Wiggies couldn’t be altered when UL 61010 came along.


This reminds me of the nuclear explosions that can come out of meter pans if you bring the GEC thru the GEC hole without using a Kenny Clamp.

You made up some big catastrophic thing in your head. There is no substantiation to what you are saying.

People who destroyed equipment with Wiggies did it because theyused the wrong test equipment for that job.
People who have had Wiggies blow up did it because they used it on too high of a voltage.

In both cases it was user error, blaming the tool is silly.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

splatz said:


> ........I wonder if making the same mistake with a low Z meter would also cause damage?


To eliminate ghost voltage on my Fluke 87 I use their TL225(?) adapter. It has about the same impedance as my Knopp wiggy. I’m not sure what the difference is between the two at that point.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Incognito said:
> 
> 
> > Troubleshooting isnâ€™️t always just volts and continuity, you often need amps as well.
> ...


Wow, are you still crusty from the last thread where I pointed out the fact that you are the biggest troll this site has ever seen? Is that why you keep trying to say I’m a troll on every post I make? Or are you just jealous that no one is posting on your wiggy thread? Lol

If you don’t like what I post on my thread, just scroll on past to another thread, we heard your opinion here already, thanks.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So I refuted all of your crying about the Wiggy, and you reply with another troll post. If you actually had something of value to say you would have posted it. Good job, you’ll definitely dig yourself out of that hole :biggrin:


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

HackWork said:


> So I refuted all of your crying about the Wiggy, and you reply with another troll post. If you actually had something of value to say you would have posted it. Good job, you’ll definitely dig yourself out of that hole :biggrin:


I have no intention on feeding the troll, that’s why. 

Thanks again for your valuable contribution to the thread though.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

@;


Incognito said:


> I have no intention on feeding the troll, that’s why.
> 
> Thanks again for your valuable contribution to the thread though.


So you’re not eating dinner tonight? :sad:

One thing that you can never escape is the truth. I posted factual information as to why someone would use a wiggy today. That completely refuted your statement that there is no need to use one and that it is silly. But you cannot act like an adult and actually discuss that, you are just continuing your trolling. It’s extremely transparent, everyone reading it knows that you have no way to refute what I said about the wiggy having a place in certain situations.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

HackWork said:


> @;
> 
> So you’re not eating dinner tonight? :sad:


I knew it, you are jealous of my thread and still crusty from me pointing out that you are the biggest troll ET has ever seen!


Hahaha


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Incognito said:


> I knew it, you are jealous of my thread and still crusty from me pointing out that you are the biggest troll ET has ever seen!
> 
> 
> Hahaha


 When I say that you’re trolling I am giving you the benefit of the doubt.

I don’t believe that you are so ignorant as to truly believe that a T5 can replace a Wiggy for everyone in all situations. If you aren’t trolling and you were serious when you said that, then you don’t have the knowledge or experience to even be posting on this forum


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

HackWork said:


> @;
> 
> So you’re not eating dinner tonight? :sad:
> 
> One thing that you can never escape is the truth. I posted factual information as to why someone would use a wiggy today. That completely refuted your statement that there is no need to use one and that it is silly. But you cannot act like an adult and actually discuss that, you are just continuing your trolling. It’s extremely transparent, everyone reading it knows that you have no way to refute what I said about the wiggy having a place in certain situations.



Can you not read? IT’S MY OPINION!!! You can do what you want and carry whatever meter you choose because that is you opinion. I’m not saying everyone has to do what I do? 


Are you so self centred that you don’t even read other people’s posts? One of my first posts on this thread I said “I see where and why a wiggy is a good tool” and that I was asking if others feel the same as me, looking for other opinions. Many people have posted their opinions which are both the same as mine or opposite, that is the purpose of this thread, opinions. You on the other hand feel that only you are right and only your way is the best way and that i have no way to refute what you have said. 

Dude, read the posts, it’s for opinions and sorry, but yours is not the only way to do things. Not everyone does the type of work you do either.

And as for the trolling, come on hack, your not fooling anyone. You are the troll of ET. Everyone knows it and have for a long time.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

HackWork said:


> When I say that you’re trolling I am giving you the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> I don’t believe that you are so ignorant as to truly believe that a T5 can replace a Wiggy for everyone in all situations. If you aren’t trolling and you were serious when you said that, then you don’t have the knowledge or experience to even be posting on this forum


I have never used a wiggy and so have many others. How did we possibly get the job done?

I’m in a union with over 2000 members that do residential, commercial, industrial and institutional work and wiggy’s are super rare. How is all this work getting done?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Incognito said:


> I have never used a wiggy and so have many others. How did we possibly get the job done?
> 
> I’m in a union with over 2000 members that do residential, commercial, industrial and institutional work and wiggy’s are super rare. How is all this work getting done?


Never at any time did I say or insinuate that a Wiggy is a necessity.

All I did was refute your idiotic statement saying that a T5 could replace it in all situations for everyone. You’re the one generalizing for everyone, not me.

I’m done getting caught up in your net, I’m gonna let you continue trolling on your own. I’m going to give you exactly what you want, which is the last word. Have at it.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Ok if you think Wiggys are so safe here is what Ideal had to say when I was in the plant where they were banned.

“Ideal Industries Voltage Tester
July 31, 2003 

Ideal Solenoid Voltage Testers manufactured by Ideal Industries Inc. are being recalled. They can short out at high voltages. 

Consumers can suffer burns.
Ideal has received 11 reports of these testers shorting out at higher voltages, resulting in the faceplate blowing off the units. Two users were burned when their units reportedly shorted out. One reportedly sustained third-degree burns on his hands, forearms, neck and face, while the other suffered second- and third-degree burns to his hands.

These are Ideal voltage and voltage/continuity testers with model numbers 61-065, 61-066, 61-067, 61-076, 61-079, and 61-080. "IDEAL" and the model number are located on the front of the tester. The tester body is yellow. The wire leads have one black and one red test probe. Recalled units were manufactured between November 1999 and May 2002. Contact Ideal to determine if your electrical tester is included in this recall.

The units were sold at electrical distributors, industrial distributors and home centers nationwide between December 1999 and July 2003 for between $30 and $65.
Contact Ideal to receive a free replacement tester. 
Consumer Contact: Ideal toll-free at (877) 557-8598 between 7 a.m. and 5 p.m. CT Monday through Friday. Consumers also can access Ideal's Web site at www.idealindustries.com.
The recall is being conducted in cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC).”

That’s not all. This is only the cases that got back to Ideal. Tom Paglione chief electrician where I worked when the recall happened and who I worked with closely had one explode on him. He said he found out it’s a common thing at that time. Except for a few places nothing over 480 in the whole plant and Tom wasn’t using it on 2300 V. It was just normal solidly grounded delta wye 480. He had the scars to prove it.

Also although this is bordering on RTFM..

https://www.contractortalk.com/f5/random-question-34424-print/index3/#/topics/34424?page=3

Lots of text explaining that it will overheat and melt and potentially short then arc flash, explode, etc., if you hold it on too long, right from the manuals.

Not sure why you never heard of this. I’ve heard all the explanations why it shouldn’t couldn’t doesn’t explode. It did. Not just once but to lots of guys. Not just from too high a voltage but from ordinary testing. Even if they actually read and followed the manual.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

paulengr said:


> Lots of words that say nothing.


So certain test equipment was recalled 2 decades ago. Yet the company continues to sell that exact same type of test equipment to this day, without issues.

And you blame the type of test equipment and say that all of the same type are bad?

If Fluke had issues with some of their DMMs and recalled them, would you say that all DMMs are bad?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

paulengr said:


> Ok if you think Wiggys are so safe here is what Ideal had to say when I was in the plant where they were banned.
> 
> “Ideal Industries Voltage Tester
> July 31, 2003
> ...


There was a recall on the airbags in my 2011 Ford Ranger too, but no one banned them. As for improperly using a solenoid tester for too long, as you pointed out, read the manual. You don't need to ban tools, you need to ban stupid people.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

paulengr said:


> Ok if you think Wiggys are so safe here is what Ideal had to say when I was in the plant where they were banned.
> 
> “Ideal Industries Voltage Tester
> July 31, 2003
> ...



Anybody who buys a F'kn meter of any sort from Ideal deserves to have it explode in their hands. We were talking about Knopp Testers. Go ahead and ban the Ideal tester at your plant. See if I care........................


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This poll is twenty to seven. I declare a winner once again............


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Had one 30+ years ago. Don't remember what became of it and haven't missed it.

Where did the name "wiggy" come from?

wig·gy
/ˈwiɡē/


adjectiveINFORMAL•NORTH AMERICAN
emotionally uncontrolled or weird.
"you've been acting all wiggy"


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> To eliminate ghost voltage on my Fluke 87 I use their TL225(?) adapter. It has about the same impedance as my Knopp wiggy. I’m not sure what the difference is between the two at that point.


Great adapter but for the price you can get another meter so I never bought one or known anybody that tried one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

paulengr said:


> Ok if you think Wiggys are so safe here is what Ideal had to say when I was in the plant where they were banned.
> 
> “Ideal Industries Voltage Tester
> July 31, 2003
> ...




So in plain english, 11 testers they made in a couple year span blew up when morons keep them in contact with high voltage for longer than the instructions recommend!

I've been around a long time and have yet to see an Ideal volt-con that even over heated.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joe-nwt said:


> Had one 30+ years ago. Don't remember what became of it and haven't missed it.
> 
> Where did the name "wiggy" come from?
> 
> ...


That was the name of the original solenoid tester before Square D started putting them out.

They still said 'Wiggy' on top of the Sq D models.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

joe-nwt said:


> Had one 30+ years ago. Don't remember what became of it and haven't missed it.
> 
> Where did the name "wiggy" come from?
> 
> ...


I believe wiggy is short for Wigginton, who may have invented it or whatever.

https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/square_d_wigginton_voltage_tester_5008.html


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> So in plain english, 11 testers they made in a couple year span blew up when morons keep them in contact with high voltage for longer than the instructions recommend!
> 
> I've been around a long time and have yet to see an Ideal volt-con that even over heated.


This is true, a product recall doesn't mean all products of that type are dangerous, it indicates one particular product is flawed. There are lots of recalls for DMMs, Klein has had a number of meter recalls.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

'Wiggy' is a registered trade mark:


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Great adapter but for the price you can get another meter so I never bought one or known anybody that tried one.


Agree with you and eventually bought a Fluke T+ Pro.
I’m just an electrical tool junkie. Kinda like a mechanic who just has to have the latest Snap-On do-Dad.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> Agree with you and eventually bought a Fluke T+ Pro.
> *I’m just an electrical tool junkie.* Kinda like a mechanic who just has to have the latest Snap-On do-Dad.




I wouldn't know anything about that behavior.......




have you seen my tool pics?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> This is true, a product recall doesn't mean all products of that type are dangerous, it indicates one particular product is flawed. There are lots of recalls for DMMs, Klein has had a number of meter recalls.



I had a Fluke that had some issues brand new out of the box so I took it right back to the supply house.

There policy was to give you a loaner meter while yours was out for repair.

They didn't have the same Fluke in stock so they gave me a Universal as a loaner.

Which promptly exploded in my hand taking a voltage reading on a 480v circuit with an open neutral. 

The display was ramping up and as soon as i read 750vac it exploded, it was a 1000vac meter.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

The only time i use a wiggy is on a solid state relays where i need to add a load and the wiggy is convenient or if im being lazy and i want to do a quick and dirty meg on a motor.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I do all my testing with a hi-pot


----------



## Gilley23 (Jul 2, 2019)

gpop said:


> The only time i use a wiggy is on a solid state relays where i need to add a load and the wiggy is convenient or if im being lazy and i want to do a quick and dirty meg on a motor.


How do you meg test with a wiggy?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gpop said:


> The only time i use a wiggy is on a solid state relays where i need to add a load and the wiggy is convenient or if im being lazy and i want to do a quick and dirty meg on a motor.



Explain?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This is what I think. At peckerhead , disconnect leads to motor from lines. Separate the lines so they cannot contact each other or grounded items like your hand for instance. Energize line. Now "measure" between a hot line leg and each of the motor's load legs. If your solenoid "wiggy's" or lites up and "wiggy's" the windings are leaking to ground. I like this, similar to what I do for water heater elements.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> This is what I think. At peckerhead , disconnect leads to motor from lines. Separate the lines so they cannot contact each other or grounded items like your hand for instance. Energize line. Now "measure" between a hot line leg and each of the motor's load legs. If your solenoid "wiggy's" or lites up and "wiggy's" the windings are leaking to ground. I like this, similar to what I do for water heater elements.



I get that but wouldn't call that megging.


If that wiggy wiggles I'd think a fuse would blow or something would get smoked if the OCP is at 125-200% RLA.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Gilley23 said:


> How do you meg test with a wiggy?


With the stater open go from line to load with the wiggy.

What you are doing is looking for a ground path inside a 3 phase motor that should not be there.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I get that but wouldn't call that megging.
> 
> 
> If that wiggy wiggles I'd think a fuse would blow or something would get smoked if the OCP is at 125-200% RLA.


A lot of the tests we do are before we try to start something thus avoiding having to use the OCP.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gpop said:


> With the stater open go from line to load with the wiggy.
> 
> What you are doing is looking for a ground path inside a *3 phase motor* that should not be there.



Ah, the devil is in the details, still not really qualifying as megging, maybe ohming!


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Well just to add some fuel to the debate. As a "non wiggy-er" I've been curiously watching this thread. Wondering and trying to remember how much time we (my helper, haha) has wasted on ghost voltages... definitely a few instances all unremarkable, likely more with a non contact tester than a meter. Lost way more time with a toner in his hands. 

Makes me wonder if maybe a wiggy might be helpful.. But then I read about all the stuff you need to know about that may or may not cause a tool malfunction or equipment damage. How it's important to not hold it on there for more than 15-30 seconds and how it's clearly explained in a manual which I know he wouldn't read... 

That being said I'm pretty sure a wiggy isn't for us. He can keep my Fluke (67 or 69) since I feel that's the safest tester I can put in his hands. I'd hate to explain to his daughter why he got uglier.. Or dead. Worst case he wastes some time and rides up the bill a little I guess.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I can most certainly get by without a wiggy. But the best thing about one is that it is a very positive test for power without needing to test with a load. I can stick my digital meter on something and read voltage, but a wiggy loads the circuit and reads the voltage. Two birds, etc, etc.

I own one, but rarely drag it out.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It might come in handy but I get by with a NCVT and a Fluke. Half the time I just use a meter to ring things out or to just make sure I have 120, 240 or 208. I will put one on my wish list but won’t be in a hurry to buy one. A pigtail with a light bulb works on 120 and I have lots of those  .


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Well just to add some fuel to the debate. As a "non wiggy-er" I've been curiously watching this thread. Wondering and trying to remember how much time we (my helper, haha) has wasted on ghost voltages... definitely a few instances all unremarkable, likely more with a non contact tester than a meter. Lost way more time with a toner in his hands.
> 
> Makes me wonder if maybe a wiggy might be helpful.. But then I read about all the stuff you need to know about that may or may not cause a tool malfunction or equipment damage. How it's important to not hold it on there for more than 15-30 seconds and how it's clearly explained in a manual which I know he wouldn't read...
> 
> That being said I'm pretty sure a wiggy isn't for us. He can keep my Fluke (67 or 69) since I feel that's the safest tester I can put in his hands. I'd hate to explain to his daughter why he got uglier.. Or dead. Worst case he wastes some time and rides up the bill a little I guess.


IMHO, a wiggy (Solenoid Voltage Tester) is fine for residential and was great other places before solid state controls showed up. 
These days a fluke, T+, works fine. 

Induced, stray, voltage is just something you get used to. It’s more of an issue in a mixed runs of power & control wires. 

Stop, look, listen and sip your coffee as you think about what you have before you. 
These days it seems that so many people are in a rush to finish and get to the next job that quality is lacking. I’m walking around work here and seeing stuff I installed 20 years ago working just fine. But yet I’m repairing or replacing things that others installed 3-5 years ago.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Well just to add some fuel to the debate. As a "non wiggy-er" I've been curiously watching this thread. Wondering and trying to remember how much time we (my helper, haha) has wasted on ghost voltages... definitely a few instances all unremarkable, likely more with a non contact tester than a meter. Lost way more time with a toner in his hands.
> 
> Makes me wonder if maybe a wiggy might be helpful.. But then I read about all the stuff you need to know about that may or may not cause a tool malfunction or equipment damage. How it's important to not hold it on there for more than 15-30 seconds and how it's clearly explained in a manual which I know he wouldn't read...
> 
> That being said I'm pretty sure a wiggy isn't for us. He can keep my Fluke (67 or 69) since I feel that's the safest tester I can put in his hands. I'd hate to explain to his daughter why he got uglier.. Or dead. Worst case he wastes some time and rides up the bill a little I guess.



Buy a Fluke T+ Pro and you will just about forget you own a meter for 90% of the day to day stuff, unless you are working on controls, generators, or HVAC/R equipment.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Each his own place*

Each meter has it's own place. 
Can a wiggy do 24 volt troubleshooting na.
Can you check voltage with a DMM and tell if it has voltage on it without looking na.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Buy a Fluke T+ Pro and you will just about forget you own a meter for 90% of the day to day stuff, unless you are working on controls, generators, or HVAC/R equipment.


I want to buy one of these, but I really don't need it. I'm carrying the UEI Klein twin meter that's worked out fine these past 3 years. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I want to buy one of these, but I really don't need it. I'm carrying the UEI Klein twin meter that's worked out fine these past 3 years.


I love Klein, just not their rebranded meters.


I got the T+ Pro for a killer price when my old supply house got too many in and I like it a lot. The light comes in handy at times and i'm not a gimmick guy.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

just the cowboy said:


> Each meter has it's own place.
> Can a wiggy do 24 volt troubleshooting na.
> Can you check voltage with a DMM and tell if it has voltage on it without looking na.


True, there are many situations that require different meters.

But if your going to carry one meter so you don’t have to go back to the van as often, in my opinion I would go for a small multimeter with clamp on amp meter like the fluke 324 over a wiggy.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> This poll is twenty to seven. I declare a winner once again............


This thread was never about a winner or loser. I just wanted to see if others felt the same way I do and 30% of the voters do.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FishinElectrcian said:


> But then I read about all the stuff you need to know about that may or may not cause a tool malfunction or equipment damage. How it's important to not hold it on there for more than 15-30 seconds and how it's clearly explained in a manual which I know he wouldn't read...


None of this comes into play because you are not going to send your apprentice to play with electronics, and if you did, you would give him the proper meter and guidance. As for not leaving it connected for more than 20 seconds, why would you? It's not like there is an audible alert like a tick tracer, so you have no need to leave it connected. In 20+ years I have never had mine connected to anything for more than the 1-3 seconds it takes to view the voltage indicator.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Incognito said:


> This thread was never about a winner or loser. I just wanted to see if others felt the same way I do and 30% of the voters do.


That is only because you left out the 3rd option which a very large portion of the people on this forum would choose.

-People who have owned a Wiggy and see their purpose, but use a newer style non-DMM LoZ voltage tester nowadays.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Well just to add some fuel to the debate. As a "non wiggy-er" I've been curiously watching this thread. Wondering and trying to remember how much time we (my helper, haha) has wasted on ghost voltages... definitely a few instances all unremarkable, likely more with a non contact tester than a meter. Lost way more time with a toner in his hands.
> 
> Makes me wonder if maybe a wiggy might be helpful.. But then I read about all the stuff you need to know about that may or may not cause a tool malfunction or equipment damage. How it's important to not hold it on there for more than 15-30 seconds and how it's clearly explained in a manual which I know he wouldn't read...
> 
> That being said I'm pretty sure a wiggy isn't for us. He can keep my Fluke (67 or 69) since I feel that's the safest tester I can put in his hands. I'd hate to explain to his daughter why he got uglier.. Or dead. Worst case he wastes some time and rides up the bill a little I guess.


Not for nothing, but if he can't use a wiggy properly, can he use a meter safely? Neither one is idiot proof. For me the wiggy is less error prone. 

If you aren't working around voltages over 480 or around building controls, PLCs, or other sensitive stuff, the other concerns are non-issues. 

If you're around controls, really the T+Pro at a minimum is what I'd reach for because you can measure 24V and etc.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

HackWork said:


> That is only because you left out the 3rd option which a very large portion of the people on this forum would choose.
> 
> -People who have owned a Wiggy and see their purpose, but use a newer style non-DMM LoZ voltage tester nowadays.


Or even a fourth. People who owned a wiggy but no longer use it. They carry a clamp on multimeter only.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Incognito said:


> Or even a fourth. People who owned a wiggy but no longer use it. They carry a clamp on multimeter only.



Too often you cannot even get a clamp on into some of the panels I run into thanks to the miles of useless "spare" wiring stuffed in there. Mostly older panels. People thought they needed to shovel ten extra feet of conductor in there in case somebody wanted to move some breakers around or change out the panel in 100 years time. Decades ago , this was taught as proper to loop long when terminating panels. Because....... inspectors said so. They said so because other inspectors said so. They wouldn't allow wire nuts in panels even though the code books allowed it. Because they didn't bother to read code books. (Maybe looked at the pictures in the old NEC Handbooks once in a while , but definitely not read it...) So all the extra wire is pushed in . No good way to get a clamp on in without spilling out the whole mess, and then yer gonna have to trim each one and fix everything so the cover will fit again, no thanks, I need to hit three more jobs today you know. Clamp meters are pretty useless. 
And the leads on them look like children's toys. Knopp tester leads are thick and juicy. Safer.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> Incognito said:
> 
> 
> > Or even a fourth. People who owned a wiggy but no longer use it. They carry a clamp on multimeter only.
> ...


The fluke T-5 is good for those situations too but only up to 100 amp wire as the forks are not that wide.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Buy a Fluke T+ Pro and you will just about forget you own a meter for 90% of the day to day stuff, unless you are working on controls, generators, or HVAC/R equipment.





HackWork said:


> FishinElectrcian said:
> 
> 
> > But then I read about all the stuff you need to know about that may or may not cause a tool malfunction or equipment damage. How it's important to not hold it on there for more than 15-30 seconds and how it's clearly explained in a manual which I know he wouldn't read...
> ...





Incognito said:


> HackWork said:
> 
> 
> > That is only because you left out the 3rd option which a very large portion of the people on this forum would choose.
> ...


So all of the above.. Its a holiday Monday in Canada I just got shook out to go have a look at a desalinator plant in a house. 24V controls, all I lean on is my handy tru RMS 200A Fluke 365 (?), I hang it off the back of my butt pouch. The clamp on is great for positioning it to read or hanging off my belt loop, even if I'm not doing current. Got the little insulated alligator clips for the leads. It's my favourite meter so far.

I also pack a cheap klein that does capacitance and up to 400A, I don't like it as much with the hold button for current but I do like the jaw shape to slip in tight spaces, mostly I bought it for capacitance on HVAC and well starters. It also does temperature with an attachment, fair bit of meter for less than $200.

It's water pump, hot tub and HVAC / commercial fridge compressor season now.. Generator season don't start for another two months.

Sometimes we poke the meter in a plug rather than a NCVT (especially if it's half switched) and watch it until I find the right breaker. No tool is idiot proof but I can tell you the 356 can handle 120V while set on continuity (found out by accident last year) so right there I'd pay more money for more idiot proofing. It's why the triplett toner is high on my list to buy, it's 120V resistant.

There is a reasonable amount of electronics in some newer homes though I doubt if a wiggy would damage them. Maybe some of the dimmer packages but again I'm not a wiggy user, so I wouldn't entirely know. 

Theft is not an issue for us but that would be a factor like durability, neither is high on my personal preference list.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Incognito said:


> True, there are many situations that require different meters.
> 
> *But if your going to carry one meter* so you don’t have to go back to the van as often, in my opinion I would go for a small multimeter with clamp on amp meter like the fluke 324 over a wiggy.



You really have to choose your tools by the task at hand.

There is no one meter that fits everything. 

If you're in a new install of line voltage wiring and you are going to carry around a clamp meter that's larger than a wiggy you are out of touch with reality.

For basic wiring a volt-con or T+Pro is plenty. 

Troubleshooting resi or simple machinery things T5-1000.

Controls, alarm, RTUs with electronics break out the Fluke 87 or similar.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> So all of the above.. Its a holiday Monday in Canada I just got shook out to go have a look at a desalinator plant in a house. 24V controls, all I lean on is my handy tru RMS 200A Fluke 365 (?), I hang it off the back of my butt pouch. The clamp on is great for positioning it to read or hanging off my belt loop, even if I'm not doing current. Got the little insulated alligator clips for the leads. It's my favourite meter so far.
> 
> I also pack a cheap klein that does capacitance and up to 400A, I don't like it as much with the hold button for current but I do like the jaw shape to slip in tight spaces, mostly I bought it for capacitance on HVAC and well starters. It also does temperature with an attachment, fair bit of meter for less than $200.
> 
> ...



For that type stuff my meter in pocket is a T5-1000.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> For that type stuff my meter in pocket is a T5-1000.


The T5 is a great tester.

I was really looking forward to the T6, but let down.

I want a T5 with a LoZ function, 200A ampprobe, and true RMS. That would be the perfect everyday carry tester.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The T5 is a great tester.
> 
> I was really looking forward to the T6, but let down.
> 
> I want a T5 with a LoZ function, 200A ampprobe, and true RMS. That would be the perfect everyday carry tester.


Other than the LoZ Fluke has a few to choose from.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Other than the LoZ Fluke has a few to choose from.


I know there are some ampprobes with 200A capability and trueRMS, but the T5 is different. It's a tester, it's rugged and meant to be carried EDC in a back pocket, not a case. The test leads are shorter and the insulation is thicker. The probes fit into the body to make carrying it easier, and one probe can be held in it during testing. It's just a really nice overall package.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I know there are some ampprobes with 200A capability and trueRMS, but the T5 is different. It's a tester, it's rugged and meant to be carried EDC in a back pocket, not a case. The test leads are shorter and the insulation is thicker. The probes fit into the body to make carrying it easier, and one probe can be held in it during testing. It's just a really nice overall package.


Oh I'm aware, I use the T +Pro for new wiring installs but always use the T5 for service calls.

I have one in my bag and one I have handy for calls.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

While we are on the subject, is the T+ just as good with ghost voltage as a Wiggy? 

I wonder if they are going to come out with a new model anytime soon.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Incognito said:
> 
> 
> > True, there are many situations that require different meters.
> ...


Agreed, the right tool for the job. 

New install, line voltage, pretty much only carried pocket tools (pliers, side cutters and screw drivers) and a non contact pen. No meter, no pouch. 

I had two options to simplify things when I worked on a service van. 
One: I had a small pouch with my small amp clamp meter and common tools. (Pliers, side cutters, strippers, channel locks, fuse puller, control driver, multi screw driver) I called it my service pouch. Good for commercial service calls, new installs, troubleshooting etc. 
Two: My job site veto bag. Everything else needed for bigger jobs. extra channel locks, nut drivers, wrenches, multi meter, circuit tracer, drywall saw, etc. 

Never used a wiggy.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Mech always makes me want to go tool shopping.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> For that type stuff my meter in pocket is a T5-1000.


I was thinking about that, googled it.. I wanted one they are really nice. One of the places I worked had a few in the tool crib. Great meter!!! for day to day 🙂 big advantage to that tight open jaw too, and the way it holds the test lead forward! 

I also googled what mine might cost these days.. I bought my 67(?) For less than $100 and my 35_? for $150 off eBay over 10yrs ago, half the price of my wholesaler in Canada. I might think twice if I have to buy a new one for $400+ .. If the cheap one goes the T5 wil be the replacement.

The old Fluke ad in a trade mag was about how a guy dropped his Fluke and his screwdriver off a 3 or 4 story building onto concrete and the screwdriver was busted but the Fluke wasn't. I still remember it and for whatever reason think Fluke is the best!


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Thanks to @splatz for the low Z impedance function info I kinda wondered why that was desirable, turns out it's on my Klein (UEI?) Meter. Maybe it'll help stop the kid from chasing ghosts.

Thanks everyone actually! I didn't care last week!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FishinElectrcian said:


> I was thinking about that, googled it.. I wanted one they are really nice. One of the places I worked had a few in the tool crib. Great meter!!! for day to day 🙂 big advantage to that tight open jaw too, and the way it holds the test lead forward!
> 
> I also googled what mine might cost these days.. I bought my 67(?) For less than $100 and my 35_? for $150 off eBay over 10yrs ago, half the price of my wholesaler in Canada. I might think twice if I have to buy a new one for $400+ .. If the cheap one goes the T5 wil be the replacement.
> 
> The old Fluke ad in a trade mag was about how a guy dropped his Fluke and his screwdriver off a 3 or 4 story building onto concrete and the screwdriver was busted but the Fluke wasn't. I still remember it and for whatever reason think Fluke is the best!


Depending how much you need an ampprobe, the T5 may or may not be the best thing for you.

The T+ doesn't have the ampprobe, but it does have built in LoZ. It also has the ability to both store the test leads and hold one while testing, as you mentioned you like.

I already have a T5. If my Wiggy ever dies I would probably go with the T+ as an everyday carry tester- since I don't need the ampprobe that often.


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

HackWork said:


> The T5 is a great tester.
> 
> I was really looking forward to the T6, but let down.
> 
> I want a T5 with a LoZ function, 200A ampprobe, and true RMS. That would be the perfect everyday carry tester.


I would love a T5 with true RMS. Or a T+Pro with true rms and better resolution on the resistance scale. One of the things I love about the T+Pro is that it's always on and ready to measure voltage and it has tactile, visual, and audio indication. When I'm in loud, busy, cramped environments it's awesome but sometimes I wish I had the features of the T5.


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

HackWork said:


> While we are on the subject, is the T+ just as good with ghost voltage as a Wiggy?
> 
> I wonder if they are going to come out with a new model anytime soon.


I think when I tested mine it let through around 4 mA in normal mode but if you switch it to GFCI mode it lets through around 6-9 mA according to the manual. It's way more than an 87 for example. The knopp lets way more through though. I've actually used the T+Pro to activate controls for things locally when there was no switch while troubleshooting.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Man this site is bad for me, now I want a t+pro. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> Man this site is bad for me, now I want a t+pro.


They make a Canadian model: https://www.fluke.com/en-us/product/electrical-testing/basic-testers/fluke-t-plus-pro-can

Note that the picture is incorrect, it shows the T+ model without the LCD display.

I would wait, the T+ series has been out for a while and a refreshed model is possible.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I keep a NC tester, plug checker and a VOM on my truck every day but I keep a wiggy in my bags. 

Wiggy won’t get fooled by a inducted voltage, can check a recep and even a GFCI. It won’t give exact voltages or amperage but in the rare instance that I need that, I just go to my truck. 

I’ll use a plug checker after a panel change out or after trimming out for he first time because it’s quicker but I can do the same thing with my wiggy. 


Wiggy will do all the functions of the other 3 in one package 

Wiggy is one of those tools that if I lost it, I’d replace it that day.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

BTW if you wear bags, and I do, I got this pouch about my 2nd year as an apprentice, about 10 years ago it started to fall apart but I repaired it with #12 solid and about a year ago it finally died. I searched a long time to find it again (it predates the internet) and found it on stupid amazon. They are out of them now but you can wrap the leads of a volcano over it and it stays securely in place. I keep it next to my hammer hook

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009SAM3BW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Amazon out, these guys seem to have it:

https://www.ironworkerstool.com/product-p/rj-407x.htm


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Have I mentioned that I really like the T+ Pro?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Sounds like a T-Rex 

T-Rex has short arms and can’t wipe it’s own butt.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

HackWork said:


> They make a Canadian model: https://www.fluke.com/en-us/product/electrical-testing/basic-testers/fluke-t-plus-pro-can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what's different about the Canadian model? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> I wonder what's different about the Canadian model?


The only difference that I saw are the voltage levels:

LED voltage indication levels 
US: 12 V, 24 V, 48 V, 120 V, 208 V, 240 V, *277 V*, 480 V, 600 V
CA: 12 V, 24 V, 48 V, 120 V, 208 V, 240 V, *347 V*, 480 V, 600 V

277 V vs. 347 V


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

B-Nabs said:


> I wonder what's different about the Canadian model?


Put your thinking cap on - what voltage system do you use up there that we don't use here?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> I was thinking about that, googled it.. I wanted one they are really nice. One of the places I worked had a few in the tool crib. Great meter!!! for day to day 🙂 big advantage to that tight open jaw too, and the way it holds the test lead forward!
> 
> I also googled what mine might cost these days.. I bought my 67(?) For less than $100 and my 35_? for $150 off eBay over 10yrs ago, half the price of my wholesaler in Canada. I might think twice if I have to buy a new one for $400+ .. If the cheap one goes the T5 wil be the replacement.
> 
> The old Fluke ad in a trade mag was about how a guy dropped his Fluke and his screwdriver off a 3 or 4 story building onto concrete and the screwdriver was busted but the Fluke wasn't. I still remember it and for whatever reason think Fluke is the best!




I've had a lot of meters over the years and the only two I ever counted on were Fluke and Simpson.

Not to say Amprobe isn't quality but I am talking just VOMs, not meggers or other specialty stuff.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

That looks the same as the CLC 407, which may be easier to find 

https://www.amazon.com/Custom-Leathercraft-407-Purpose-Pouch/dp/B000FP8H3M 

They are popular with carpet installers for some reason. 




five.five-six said:


> BTW if you wear bags, and I do, I got this pouch about my 2nd year as an apprentice, about 10 years ago it started to fall apart but I repaired it with #12 solid and about a year ago it finally died. I searched a long time to find it again (it predates the internet) and found it on stupid amazon. They are out of them now but you can wrap the leads of a volcano over it and it stays securely in place. I keep it next to my hammer hook
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009SAM3BW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> BTW if you wear bags, and I do, I got this pouch about my 2nd year as an apprentice, about 10 years ago it started to fall apart but I repaired it with #12 solid and about a year ago it finally died. I searched a long time to find it again (it predates the internet) and found it on stupid amazon. They are out of them now but you can wrap the leads of a volcano over it and it stays securely in place. I keep it next to my hammer hook
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009SAM3BW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



What do you carry in it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> I wonder what's different about the Canadian model?


Maybe the display reads vac ah!


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

HackWork said:


> The only difference that I saw are the voltage levels:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, and that makes sense. Too bad it doesn't have 277v AND 347v, as you do occasionally run into 277v in Canada. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe the display reads vac ah!


You mean V-EH-C? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> You mean V-EH-C?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


I speak a few languages but Canadian isn't one!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I carry my Fluke T+ in my old Klein 5137 Wiggy pouch. I just added a leather snap strap to the back of it. It makes it easier to put on the belt. I also slit the pouch top so the leads are free.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

B-Nabs said:


> Man this site is bad for me, now I want a t+pro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


That’s how I wound up with mine. 

Wasn’t going to buy it at first because I already returned the T5-600 years before. I didn’t like the T5-600 because the resistance scale only went to 1,000 ohms. The T5-1000 resistance scale goes higher. Both the T5 and the T+ fall short of the 47K resistors on the SLC loops for most fire alarms. 

Have to check, but maybe the T5-1000 goes that high?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Graybar sells a leather pouch that fits my t-pro (the newest one with an enlarged amp slot but no led's} for the belt. I think it is sold under the Amprobe name. I'm eating breakfast. After I can walk over to the van and find out. We need more pictures , there ain't enough in all my albums......


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Turns out I do own a wiggy. I just have never used it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

B-Nabs said:


> Interesting, and that makes sense. Too bad it doesn't have 277v AND 347v, as you do occasionally run into 277v in Canada.


But how often? I heard that the Detroit-owned auto plants in Ontario use 277/480 to keep things streamlined with the American ones, but otherwise 99% of your usage is 347/600.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Hey update. I'm using a Klein CL800 (UEI rebranded I believe) 

Got to use the low Z setting today wrangling a track light that's poorly/un grounded. Cool beans.

The leads on it feel cheap, just better than a Canadian tire meter but other than that I like how the Volt setting does AC and DC at the same time for safety. It takes 2 seconds to read a voltage it would annoy the heck out of me if I didn't have a second meter though. It's no Fluke but with all it does true rms, has a light and the 600A clamp which opens on one side, it's going to see a little more action now. Amazon has it listed for $156 CAD.

Used to use a Amprobe analog out in the field, something busted in it and I had to fix it. I always felt it was a little delicate and didn't trust it after I had to repair it, which I also didn't trust haha. Good though at -30 when your batteries freeze any other meter was useless unless you kept warming it up in the truck. Gave a great read on in rush current.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

Appears all our guys have upgraded from a wiggy to a Fluke T5 we provide meters as needed..


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

You know, not that I keep tabs on all the other electricians in the area, but I don't even think I've laid eyes on a "wiggy" in about 20 years. 

My trusty old Fluke 87 that I bought in 1988 hasn't let me down yet. I think I paid $325.00 for it back then. What's that, about a bazillion dollars in today's money?:vs_laugh:


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

joe-nwt said:


> You know, not that I keep tabs on all the other electricians in the area, but I don't even think I've laid eyes on a "wiggy" in about 20 years.
> 
> My trusty old Fluke 87 that I bought in 1988 hasn't let me down yet. I think I paid $325.00 for it back then. What's that, about a bazillion dollars in today's money?:vs_laugh:


What tthat really equates to is deer hunting with a machine gun, overkill for day to day electrical work


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

MCasey said:


> What tthat really equates to is deer hunting with a machine gun, overkill for day to day electrical work


Well at the time I was brand new to working in generation/utility so it seemed prudent. Since then I've branched out into less complicated work but still carry it around.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Incognito said:


> Turns out I do own a wiggy. I just have never used it.


And you didn't remember this the entirety of the previous 7 pages?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> And you didn't remember this the entirety of the previous 7 pages?




Just one of a few posts here that make one say 'huh'!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> And you didn't remember this the entirety of the previous 7 pages?


 And the previous five threads that he made sure to tell everyone how he can’t understand how anyone would use a wiggy...

I’m not sure which one yet, but he is clearly a returning troll.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

CoolWill said:


> Incognito said:
> 
> 
> > Turns out I do own a wiggy. I just have never used it.
> ...


Not really mine. Was in a display case of old outdated equipment where I work.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Talk about being caught in a lie...

It goes from “I own one“ to “there’s one in a display case somewhere that I work”.

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Talk about being caught in a lie...
> 
> It goes from â€œI own oneâ€œ to â€œthereâ€™️s one in a display case somewhere that I workâ€Â.


You are too funny. And obviously have it in for me for some reason. 

I posted it as a sarcastic joke as I assume by now you realize I don’t use a wiggy. I thought you guys would get a laugh out of it and maybe like to see an antique. It’s probably older than I am FFS!

You should get out more and enjoy life instead of living on this forum.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

:sleep1:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Twenty nine to nine. :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Depending how much you need an ampprobe, the T5 may or may not be the best thing for you.
> 
> The T+ doesn't have the ampprobe, but it does have built in LoZ. It also has the ability to both store the test leads and hold one while testing, as you mentioned you like.
> 
> I already have a T5. If my Wiggy ever dies I would probably go with the T+ as an everyday carry tester- since I don't need the ampprobe that often.


What do we think of the new Klein ET45 and other ET meters? They seem to be jumping into the crowd who loves the wiggy style testers.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jrags said:


> What do we think of the new Klein ET45 and other ET meters? They seem to be jumping into the crowd who loves the wiggy style testers.


That looks like a cool little tester, but $9 scares me lol. I also don't care for Klein products anymore, especially not testers/meters.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jrags said:


> What do we think of the new Klein ET45 and other ET meters? They seem to be jumping into the crowd who loves the wiggy style testers.



Klein in the meter market, they make great pliers!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Jrags said:


> What do we think of the new Klein ET45 and other ET meters? They seem to be jumping into the crowd who loves the wiggy style testers.


 The ET45 is just a light tester, probably neon, Gardner Bender and Amprobe and Extech ones are seen in hardware stores and big boxes. This is something to keep around when you don't have your tools, a kitchen drawer tool, or something to leave with a customer so they can check if a receptacle has power.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

As for the Klein meters - like Milwaukee, they do have nice combinations of features ON PAPER. In reality, it will be a while before the stink of their recalls drifts away and I'd even consider one. Even then, it's unlikely with rebranded off brands I'd ever buy one. I have had first hand experience with this, which I try to learn from. 

A single tail-chasing adventure with a crap meter wastes enough time / money to pay for a better meter. And that's not the worst thing that can happen with a crap meter. It's just not something I'd skimp on, with safety and frustration and time / money involved, it's the LAST thing I'd skimp on.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> That looks like a cool little tester, but $9 scares me lol. I also don't care for Klein products anymore, especially not testers/meters.


They are nothing until they have been banned in factories that are over run with PLC-5s!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> As for the Klein meters - like Milwaukee, they do have nice combinations of features ON PAPER. In reality, it will be a while before the stink of their recalls drifts away and I'd even consider one. Even then, it's unlikely with rebranded off brands I'd ever buy one. I have had first hand experience with this, which I try to learn from.
> 
> A single tail-chasing adventure with a crap meter wastes enough time / money to pay for a better meter. And that's not the worst thing that can happen with a crap meter. It's just not something I'd skimp on, with safety and frustration and time / money involved, it's the LAST thing I'd skimp on.


Cheap safety equipment isn't the way to go.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I still have a Milwaukee tester that was supposed to be the Fluke T5 killer. I remember Big John was eager to get it so I got one too.

It's roughly the same size as the T5, it did 200A in the ampprobe, has LoZ, trueRMS, etc.

But it was very slow to show the voltage. I keep it in my little "basic tools" bag in my personal vehicle. 

Jrags, here is a thread you started a while back on it in which we discussed a similar topic to this thread lol: https://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/dmm-clamp-tester-recommendation-224057/


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I had the Klein ET-200 for a few years before I switched to the T+ Pro.

The ET-200 served me well for a “check for dead” tester. Also had continuity and a light. The light would get turned on often accidentally. It was low Z but the battery was for the vibration function. The indicator lights worked without battery.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

splatz said:


> I started with a DMM but I listened to others talking about the advantages of a *solenoid tester for safety* and agreed that for many tasks, you're better off with the *reliability* and ruggedness despite the limited functions.
> 
> I can't imagine trucking around all day every day with a full function DMM, too big, too delicate. I need a dead reliable voltage check and a continuity tester, it has to fit in a pocket or small pouch, it has to be rugged enough to get knocked around a little, and it has to be cheap enough it won't break my heart if it's lost or stolen or damaged.


Long ago I had my government issue Square D type VT-1 "Wiggy" let me down. I received a call from the airport police department that a customer had been "shocked" when standing between 2-signs. The location was along the wall, as you exited concourses "C" and "D" into the baggage claim area Terminal-1 (older area). I checked for voltage between the 2 sign frames and read nothing. The cop said, "just put your shoulders between these 2 signs like I did". I ignored him and then pulled out my cheapy no-name digital multi-meter, to test for voltage. There it was, a little over 500 volts. Turns out the secondary side of the ballast had gone to ground, but the sign and raceway didn't carry the current back to the service. So I turned off and disconnected the sign. The only thing I can figure is there wasn't enough current flow, to energize the relay in the Wiggy. As for the cop, back then they used to shoot each other with their stun guns. Higher voltage with lower current, makes for safer toys.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

HackWork said:


> I still have a Milwaukee tester that was supposed to be the Fluke T5 killer. I remember Big John was eager to get it so I got one too.
> 
> It's roughly the same size as the T5, it did 200A in the ampprobe, has LoZ, trueRMS, etc.
> 
> ...


Haha. Nice pull Hack!

I should have asked if anyone had experience with the new Klein ET60 to see if their quality has improved. This is the one that actually seems more like a LoZ Wiggy than their other ones.

https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/electrical-testers/electronic-acdc-voltage-tester


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

splatz said:


> As for the Klein meters - like Milwaukee, they do have nice combinations of features ON PAPER. In reality, it will be a while before the stink of their recalls drifts away and I'd even consider one. Even then, it's unlikely with rebranded off brands I'd ever buy one. I have had first hand experience with this, which I try to learn from.


Was there a lot of recalls on the Klein?

Am I correct that those are made by UEI?

I've been using that CL800 more since I know what the low Z does, it's got everything, even has a single lead holder on the side of the clamp. (Which I only noticed yesterday) Like I said before it's a whole lot of meter for $150, but so slow to read might be 3 or 4 seconds before it registers a voltage and it's a little painful to see amps unless you set it to "max" before energizing.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Was there a lot of recalls on the Klein?



Yes there were a few that were posted on here and if I recall correctly at least one was a potential safety issue, failing to read voltage or something like that.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

stiffneck said:


> Long ago I had my government issue Square D type VT-1 "Wiggy" let me down. I received a call from the airport police department that a customer had been "shocked" when standing between 2-signs. The location was along the wall, as you exited concourses "C" and "D" into the baggage claim area Terminal-1 (older area). I checked for voltage between the 2 sign frames and read nothing. The cop said, "just put your shoulders between these 2 signs like I did". I ignored him and then pulled out my cheapy no-name digital multi-meter, to test for voltage. There it was, a little over 500 volts. Turns out the secondary side of the ballast had gone to ground, but the sign and raceway didn't carry the current back to the service. So I turned off and disconnected the sign. The only thing I can figure is there wasn't enough current flow, to energize the relay in the Wiggy. As for the cop, back then they used to shoot each other with their stun guns. Higher voltage with lower current, makes for safer toys.


This example is exactly why one tester is no better or reliable than the rest. Test your testers regularly.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

stiffneck said:


> Long ago I had my government issue Square D type VT-1 "Wiggy" let me down. I received a call from the airport police department that a customer had been "shocked" when standing between 2-signs. The location was along the wall, as you exited concourses "C" and "D" into the baggage claim area Terminal-1 (older area). I checked for voltage between the 2 sign frames and read nothing. The cop said, "just put your shoulders between these 2 signs like I did". I ignored him and then pulled out my cheapy no-name digital multi-meter, to test for voltage. There it was, a little over 500 volts. Turns out the secondary side of the ballast had gone to ground, but the sign and raceway didn't carry the current back to the service. So I turned off and disconnected the sign. The only thing I can figure is there wasn't enough current flow, to energize the relay in the Wiggy. As for the cop, back then they used to shoot each other with their stun guns. Higher voltage with lower current, makes for safer toys.




I think in that instance I'd start off with a NCVD.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I think in that instance I'd start off with a NCVD.


Back in 1996 I didn't have one, but we did have a few "tic" tracers IIRC. Those where located in the Field trucks, not the Service vans. Today everyone has a pocket pencil sized NCVD tester. Progress by inches is still progress.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

stiffneck said:


> Back in 1996 I didn't have one, but we did have a few "tic" tracers IIRC. Those where located in the Field trucks, not the Service vans. Today everyone has a pocket pencil sized NCVD tester. Progress by inches is still progress.



Not sure what year I got my first neon pocket screwdriver. You touched the clip and the bulb would light up, it didn't take all that much voltage.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

*Fluke T90*

Anyone have experience with a Fluke T90?

It is a UK produced fluke tester that looks perfect for this application. Not sure why it wouldn’t work in the US... tests our Voltages too.

Aside from not easily attainable here, it seems pretty good.

https://www.fluke.com/en/product/electrical-testing/basic-testers/fluke-t90-t110-t130-t150


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I was thinking about picking up the T6-600. A comparison on sparky channel made it seem like an upgrade from the T5. I like the idea of a quick check of voltage with the open jaws. Accuracy was +/- 3% +3 which is good enough to know what range you're dealing with.

I only own the UEI clamp meter which I really only favor because it has a magnet on the back. Seriously. 

I have an etcon solenoid tester but don't carry it.

Anybody have experience with the T6?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I was thinking about picking up the T6-600. A comparison on sparky channel made it seem like an upgrade from the T5. I like the idea of a quick check of voltage with the open jaws. Accuracy was +/- 3% +3 which is good enough to know what range you're dealing with.
> 
> I only own the UEI clamp meter which I really only favor because it has a magnet on the back. Seriously.
> 
> ...


They must have improved it since it's inception.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I just bought a T6 today, so far I like it, it is nice to have a back light. I'm curious to see how the field sense works out.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not sure what year I got my first neon pocket screwdriver. You touched the clip and the bulb would light up, it didn't take all that much voltage.


It was 1975 when I bought my first neon light screwdriver tester.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> It was 1975 when I bought my first neon light screwdriver tester.



I can't recall accurately but I think it was before that as we were still dealing with a lot of K&T on jobs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I just bought a T6 today, so far I like it, it is nice to have a back light. I'm curious to see how the field sense works out.



Best of luck with it, let u know what you think once it has a little time in grade.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They must have improved it since it's inception.


I recall hearing mixed things about it. Maybe not worth switching if you already own a T5?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I recall hearing mixed things about it. Maybe not worth switching if you already own a T5?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


It had some bad reviews when it first came out which surprised me for a Fluke product, well other than their rebranded tools...

I love the T5-1000


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TGGT said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> > They must have improved it since it's inception.
> ...



From the little bit of testing I've done with it so far it seems to be just like any other non contact thing, as long as understand the operation it seems to work pretty good.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

B-Nabs said:


> Man this site is bad for me, now I want a t+pro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Aaaaaaaand I bought one. It's not the Canadian one, but I don't care. Only used it once so far but I like it. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

B-Nabs said:


> B-Nabs said:
> 
> 
> > Man this site is bad for me, now I want a t+pro.
> ...


I'm still on the fence, but leaning heavily towards picking one up.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I have a t-pro, T5 and T6 

If i worked on houses i think i would go with the t-pro, On industrial i would go with the T5. If i lose the T5 i might consider using the T6 but i hate how heavy that meter is compared to the T5. My meter lives on my belt loop so im sticking with the T5.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

gpop said:


> I have a t-pro, T5 and T6
> 
> If i worked on houses i think i would go with the t-pro, On industrial i would go with the T5. If i lose the T5 i might consider using the T6 but i hate how heavy that meter is compared to the T5. My meter lives on my belt loop so im sticking with the T5.


I have a 376 that I love, it does pretty much everything I need a meter to do (commercial). But it's too much meter 99% of the time, so I bought the t+ pro to try out as an every day carry, save the $500 meter for that rare 1%.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

